# Ảnh lộ hàng của Angela Phương Trinh???



## Xinh

*Angela Phương Trinh lộ hàng*

Trong đó nổi bật và khiến nhiều khách mời “sốc” nhất chính là sự  xuất hiện của Angela Phương Trinh. “Bà mẹ nhí” đến tham dự cùng cô em  gái Phương Trang và diện chiếc áo mỏng tang, bó sát, “khoe” toàn bộ vòng  1 khá “khủng” mà thời gian qua bị đồn đại là có đụng chạm đến dao kéo.  Chưa hết, không hiểu do vô tình hay cố ý, bộ trang phục còn xuyên thấu  tới mức nhìn thấy cả hai miếng dán ngực hình bông hoa (hay là hai bông  hoa được cố tình trang trí trên áo ở vị trí nhạy cảm đó??!!)

 Dường như Angela Phương Trinh đang muốn khẳng định hình ảnh gợi cảm  và trưởng thành mà mình quyết tâm theo đuổi, mặc dù thời gian qua liên  tiếp bị khán giả “lên án”.






Angela Phương Trinh khiến rất nhiều khách mời bất ngờ trước bộ trang phục gây “sốc” này
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 



​ 

 Angela Phương Trinh đến dự cùng em gái Phương Trang.
 Trước đó, bà mẹ nhí lớn trước tuổi này cũng không ít lần dính scandan ăn mặc sexy quá tuổi và lộ hàng:




​ 

*Angela Phương Trinh 2011 : Lớn không đúng cách*

 “Giắt túi” gần 50 vai diễn từ năm 7 tuổi cho đến giờ, Angela Phương  Trinh là trường hợp vô cùng hiếm hoi và nổi bật khi được ưu ái giao  những vai diễn quan trọng từ khi còn rất nhỏ. Không thể phủ nhận tài  năng diễn xuất bẩm sinh của cô nàng có gương mặt khá dễ thương và “ăn  điện ảnh” này. Từ hình ảnh cô em gái tên Diệp dễ thương trong Kính Vạn  Hoa, vai Vy (lúc nhỏ) đầy cảm xúc trong Mùi Ngò Gai… Phương Trinh đến  với điện ảnh như một “cái duyên” và thực sự thành công khi sở hữu khả  năng diễn xuất tự nhiên, trong sáng.




​ Phương Trinh hồn nhiên, trong sáng trong Mùi Ngò Gai

 Từ những vai phụ, vai thứ chính cho tới rất nhiều những vai chính mà  Trinh tham gia đều gây được những ấn tượng khác nhau cho khán giả. Cho  tới khi cô nàng được mời đảm nhận vai chính trong bộ phim Người mẹ nhí  thì lúc đó Phương Trinh mới nổi lên như một “hiện tượng”. Một thành công  rất đáng ghi nhân đối với Phương Trinh chính là việc cô nàng đã khiến  khán giả không thể quên được vai diễn của mình, vì thế mà từ đó đến giờ,  người ta vẫn luôn gọi cô nàng là “Người mẹ nhí” Phương Trinh – như càng  khẳng định một dấu ấn đẹp trong sự nghiệp diễn xuất của Trinh.





Và hình ảnh “bà mẹ nhí” gắn liền với sự nghiệp diễn xuất​ 
 Không chỉ “bén duyên” với điện ảnh, Angela Phương Trinh còn khá xuất  sắc khi thử sức làm MC, đóng quảng cáo, người mẫu ảnh. Mới đây nhất, khi  bước sang tuổi 17, Phương Trinh còn quyết định “lấn sân” sang địa hạt  âm nhạc, chính thức cầm míc và ôm mộng trở thành ca sỹ chuyên nghiệp.  Những sản phẩm đầu tiên của cô nàng đã ra mắt, tuy không thực sự thành  công nhưng quyết định dám thử sức của Phương Trinh cũng thể hiện bản  lĩnh đáng học tập.

*Khi “người mẹ nhí” Angela Phuong Trinh đã… hết nhí*

 Thời điểm Angela Phương Trinh cầm míc cũng là lúc hình ảnh của cô  nàng bắt đầu tràn ngập trên các mặt báo. Người ta càng ngày càng chú ý  tới một Phương Trinh “đa zi năng” và luôn muốn khai thác về nữ nghệ sỹ  còn rất trẻ này. Nhưng dường như sự trẻ tuổi cũng chính là điểm yếu bất  lợi cho Phương Trinh khi bước vào làng giải trí. Những bài phỏng vấn của  cô nàng luôn bị “soi” khá kỹ, nhất là Phương Trinh từng phát biểu một  số câu mà theo như cư dân mạng là: sốc, tự tin thái quá và cả… thiếu suy  nghĩ nữa.

*




*​* 
Angela Phương Trinh trẻ trung đúng tuổi đã qua?*

 Cách Phương Trinh nói “Khoảng năm lên 11 là lúc tôi tự thấy mình cũng  xinh” trong một bài phỏng vấn cách đây không lâu khiến nhiều người cảm  thấy cô nàng hơi… thiếu khiêm tốn vì “Câu đó, đối với một người nổi  tiếng thì nên nhận từ người khác chứ không nên tự phát biểu, có khi lại  bị gán mác thùng rỗng kêu to” – một độc giả bình luận. Không những thế,  người ta còn té ngửa khi Phương Trinh tiết lộ về chuyện tình cảm và thẩm  mỹ. Cô nàng bật mí rằng “Thật ra tôi chỉ toàn quen và thích những anh  chàng từ 23 đến 30 thôi. Những người lớn tuổi thường dễ hiểu mình hơn.  Dù đôi khi ra đường, người ta nghĩ chúng tôi là cha con, nhưng kệ. Có  người đi cùng tôi còn bị lầm tưởng là đại gia nữa”. Tiếp tục, Phương  Trinh trả lời rất bình thản về việc “Dù số đo vòng 1 của tôi hiện đang  là 88, nhưng sau này nếu cần thiết, tôi sẵn sàng nhờ cậy phẫu thuật”.

 Trên thực tế, chẳng có gì sai khi yêu người hơn nhiều tuổi và cũng  không ai bắt tội nếu bạn muốn làm đẹp. Tuy nhiên, đối với một cô nàng  sinh năm 1994 và vừa mới bước sang tuổi 17 như Angela Phương Trinh thì  những lời nói này có vẻ không “hợp tuổi” và khá “khập khiễng”.

*




*​* 


​

Angela Phuong Trinh nong bong trong những bộ ảnh mới*

Những bộ ảnh gần đây mà Phương Trinh thực hiện cũng đã chuyển hẳn  sang phong cách gợi cảm: make up đậm trông thật già dặn, diện những bộ  đầm với những đường cắt cúp sexy và biểu cảm trên gương mặt thì cũng  không còn “hồn nhiên” như trước nữa. Gây sốc nhất là bộ ảnh vừa tung ra  cách đây vài ngày của Phương Trinh. Mặc dù từng phát biểu trên báo cách  đây 3 tháng rằng “Chắc khoảng 1, 2 năm nữa tôi mới tự tin khoe cơ thể”,  ấy vậy mà Phương Trinh vẫn diện chiếc váy ngắn ngon lành, chụp cạnh xe  mô tô sành điệu.










​





















































​ Bộ ảnh mới gây tranh cãi của Phương Trinh

 Điểm đáng nói và “gây tranh cãi” nhất là “vòng một” của Phương Trinh  trong bộ ảnh dường như… to bất thường. Nhiều người nghi ngờ Phương Trinh  đã “đụng tới dao kéo” để cải thiện số đo khiêm tốn. Tuy nhiên, sau khi  “soi kỹ” thì người ta lại “tặc lưỡi: “Cũng có thể chỉ là một chiêu  photoshop khá “phô” của nhiếp ảnh mà thôi”.

 Vẫn biết mong muốn thoát khỏi hình ảnh “bà mẹ nhí” đã gắn quá lâu đối  với Phương Trinh là chính đáng, tuy nhiên cách mà cô nàng tự bắt mình  trưởng thành rất khiên cưỡng và sai hướng đã gây ra phản ứng ngược.  Trường hợp của Phương Trinh, không mang ra để so sánh hay cân đo nhưng  quả thực có khá nhiều điểm tương đồng với “nữ hoàng tuổi teen” Miley  Cyrus.





Cách “trưởng thành” của Phương Trinh có nhiều điểm tương đồng với Miley​
 Miley cũng nổi tiếng từ rất nhỏ với hình tượng Hannah Montana và để  chứng tỏ “mình đã lớn”, Miley đã ăn mặc “thiếu vải”, hở hang, thể hiện  những hành động gây sốc đi kèm là “chùm scandal tình ái” mà nói đến sáng  mai cũng không hết. Kết quả thì sao? Rất nhiều người hâm mộ tỏ ra không  bằng lòng trước hình ảnh quá khác và “không đúng tuổi”. Nhiều phụ huynh  thậm chí còn lên tiếng vì những việc làm mang tính “nổi loạn” của  Miley, họ lo rằng con cái họ sẽ bị ảnh hưởng bởi thần tượng

*Angela Phương Trinh văng tục trên Facebook*

 Ccác cư dân Việt trên mạng xã hội Facebook đã rất bất ngờ và có phần  phỗn nộ khi nhìn thấy những phát biểu với lời lẽ tục tĩu từ tài khoản  được cho là của Angela Phương Trinh.

 Theo đó ngay trên trang chính của fanpage  Anti-Angela Phương Trinh,  tài khoản được cho là của Angela Phương Trinh đã vào và để lại một lời  nhắn với nội dung không hề đẹp, khiền nhiều người đã vào phản ứng. Tuy  nhiên chủ tài khoản cá nhân được cho là của nữ ca sỹ trẻ không dừng lại  mà còn tiếp tục viết “đáp trả” bằng những lời lẽ “nặng” hơn nữa.





 Ảnh chụp màn hình lời phát biểu văng tục và cuộc đối thoại gây tranh cãi của Facebook Angela Phương Trinh

 Trước thông tin này, quản lý hiện nay của Angela Phương Trinh lên  tiếng trong lúc vừa đưa Angela Phương Trinh đến trường học vào sáng nay,  ba của cô rất bất ngờ về việc này còn liên tục hỏi lại để nắm thông tin  chính xác nhất.

 “Lúc trướcTrinh cũng thường dành ít thời gian trong ngày để online  theo dõi Facebook và viết vài dòng giao lưu với các fan của mình. Tuy  nhiên vì lịch học và làm việc củaTrinh thời gian qua gần như kín hết,  không có thời gian rảnh để online nên chú giao Facebook này lại cho một  số fan thân thiết quản lý. Thỉnh thoảng Trinh cũng tranh thủ online khi  trên xe hoặc giữa các cảnh quay, nhưng chủ yếu là để xem sơ qua. Chú sẽ  kiểm tra lại với các bạn này gấp và nếu đúng sự thật thì sẽ bắt xóa ngay  những phát biểu không hay này. Chú cũng thay mặt Trinh mong mọi người  thông cảm về sự việc lần này.”- ba Angela Phương Trinh cho biết.



​ 
 Angela Phương Trinh là một trong những gương mặt được chú ý nhất hiện nay, nên bên cạnh  một lượng khán giả yêu thích thì Angela Phương Trinhcũng có không ít  anti-fan sẵn sàng “ném đá” liên tục. Có lẽ chính vì nhìn thấy những lời  nhận xét không hay về thần tượng mà các fan quản lý Facebook củaAngela  Phương Trinh đã bức xúc và quyết định “đáp trả” chăng? Đây thật sự là  một bài học cho các các fan và cho chính người nổi tiếng khi để người  hâm mộ quản lý các phương tiên đại diện của mình mà không có sự quản lý  chặt chẽ.


4Xinh tổng hợp.​


----------



## Xinh

*Trả lời: Ảnh lộ hàng của Angela Phương Trinh???*


















​Xem ảnh Angela:

Bikini Angela Phương Trinh tổng hợp
Angela Phương Trinh bikini


----------

